# BATTLEFIELD 1



## TGOD (May 6, 2016)

The hype is real. I've wanted a historical shooter ever since the franchise got stuck on Modern. Can't wait.


----------



## asher (May 6, 2016)

How's the saying go? Everything old is new again?


----------



## kevdes93 (May 6, 2016)

MAXIMUM HYPE


----------



## Stealth7 (May 6, 2016)

CHOO CHOO MOTHERFVCKERS!!

Glad they didn't go with a futuristic setting for this game and are going back to basics. No lock on weapons, no chopper whoring and no cheap kill gadgets (UCAV, etc.) but I hope you can put TNT on a horse and use it as a Jihad Horse!


----------



## Maybrick (May 7, 2016)

INTERNET ASSEMBLE!


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 7, 2016)

I'm stoked to see the rumors were true. Speaking of historical shooters, anyone else excited to see that the new Red Orchestra is set during Vietnam?


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (May 13, 2016)

Looks good, but the Battlefield 4 launch left a bad taste in my mouth, and Battlefield Hardline was rubbish imho. Hopefully they can avoid the launch issues this time and give us the classic Battlefield feels.


----------



## TGOD (May 13, 2016)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Looks good, but the Battlefield 4 launch left a bad taste in my mouth, and Battlefield Hardline was rubbish imho. Hopefully they can avoid the launch issues this time and give us the classic Battlefield feels.



One of the top trending video game topics on Facebook was a DICE lead saying that making the launch as smooth as possible was one of their priorities and focuses.

You may have not liked Battlefront, but it definitely had a 100% smoother launch than BF4. They said they're taking in all the work they did on making SWBF's launch smooth and trying to apply as much as they learned as possible to BF1's launch.

And you shouldn't worry about not liking SWBF - DICE stated they purposefully made SWBF an entirely different game from BF to avoid the claims that they were going to essentially make a Star Wars skinned Battlefield 4.

They intentionally dumbed it down, everything from no ADS, laser-accurate hip-firing - to simplified flight controls. Something that's never been done in a BF title to date.

They also rated that game T for Teen, which leads me to believe that they (by they I mean EA and Disney, who were essentially controlling what would and would be in the game, as well as Disney dictating WHEN the game was to be released to coincide with Star Wars Episode 7's release) were aiming for a MUCH younger target audience, and to make the game much more accessible to younger fans.

Again, something Battlefield as never done, as every BF title to date has been rated M for Mature, featured ADS, and didn't have any super dumbed down aspects, ESPECIALLY flying.

After 5+ years of the formula that took Battlefield from being an obscure PC-only title to the realm of being one of the top 3 AAA FPS titles in the world - I doubt DICE and EA will stray far from that path.


----------



## Ralyks (May 13, 2016)

Looks like I'm actually trying a Battlefield game. Been waiting for someone to do WWI


----------



## BrainArt (May 13, 2016)

TGOD said:


> *every BF title to date has been rated M for Mature*.



This is wrong. Battlefield 1942 (the very first Battlefield game) was rated T, as was Battlefield Vietnam. The modern BF games are rated M.


Anyways, now that I'm done being a BF fanboy hipster, I'm stoked for this. I've wanted a WWI shooter for a while, WWII would have been nice again, but it is so overdone nowadays.


----------



## Don Vito (May 13, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> Looks like I'm actually trying a Battlefield game. Been waiting for someone to do WWI


Well technically someone has, but Battlefield will be a very different game.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## TGOD (Jun 12, 2016)

Bunch of gameplay clips from the livestream incoming:









And directly from the livestream via IGN:


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 14, 2016)

I've been watching TONS of gameplay for this, I'm so incredibly hyped for this game. Looks pretty promising so far, you can tell it's definitely still in beta but it's only gonna look better from here on


----------



## jerm (Jun 14, 2016)

The hype is real.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh my YES!


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 14, 2016)

This is going straight to my instabuy list.


----------



## TGOD (Jun 16, 2016)

kevdes93 said:


> I've been watching TONS of gameplay for this, I'm so incredibly hyped for this game. Looks pretty promising so far, you can tell it's definitely still in beta but it's only gonna look better from here on



It's actually in pre-alpha, so even more subject to change and improvement. One of my friends (and moderator) from the Battlelog forums, Poolshark, was a part of the livestream and has been playing iterations of the game since February, and he says it's definitely fun from a "Battlefield experience" point of view.

He says tanks are scary overpowered in the current build if you're playing with a competent squad, though. One of the livestreamers went 35-0 in a tank.


----------



## TGOD (Aug 5, 2016)

DICE just released a teaser trailer in anticipation for Gamescom this year (where hopefully a beta date will be announced, as it's reaching the time DICE insisted the beta will happen).

It's focused on the weaponry of Battlefield 1 and how DICE went about developing and achieving how the weapons sound and work in the game



Flakfire did a good breakdown of the video to explain some of the things we've never seen in gameplay before


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Aug 6, 2016)

TGOD said:


> One of the top trending video game topics on Facebook was a DICE lead saying that making the launch as smooth as possible was one of their priorities and focuses.
> 
> You may have not liked Battlefront, but it definitely had a 100% smoother launch than BF4. They said they're taking in all the work they did on making SWBF's launch smooth and trying to apply as much as they learned as possible to BF1's launch.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't even mention SWBF in my post...

No need to try to sell me on BF1, i'll probably pick it up a week or two after release if the word of mouth is good.


----------



## Pav (Aug 6, 2016)

This all leaves me incredibly excited. As much as I've loved past Battlefield games, BF4 had an absolutely disastrous launch. If BF1 is all that and more, I may have to get myself a nice joystick and start working myself into the top tier of pilots worldwide on day 1.  Hopefully there's still a nice selection of aircraft at our disposal, although I'm not sure WW1 even had anything that can reproduce the feeling of godlike domination I would get while piloting a scout or attack chopper in BF4.


----------



## musicaldeath (Aug 8, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> I'm stoked to see the rumors were true. Speaking of historical shooters, anyone else excited to see that the new Red Orchestra is set during Vietnam?



I am more excited for that than BF1. I will still buy BF1 but after the crap that SW:BF was (it was pretty, and fun - for maybe 30min max at a time) I am waiting. No more pre orders or anything from EA. Vietnam never really gets enough games I think.

Also, for EA to charge damn near $100 for the base game and not include a single player campaign while only having a mediocre at best multiplayer (looking at you SW:BF) is down right criminal. Glad I got it on sale lol.


----------



## TGOD (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's the new Battlefield 1 Gamescom Gameplay Trailer - showing off what we'll see at the Gamescom Battlefield Squads stream tomorrow:



Also, from the BF news site - the Open Beta will be opening to the public on the 31st, so that's one day early for Battlefield Insiders on the 30th, and you have until the 21st to sign up as an Insider to get the 1-day early access code for the beta.

And, again, the livestream of new gameplay will be happening tomorrow at 12PM PT.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 16, 2016)

if anyone missed the gamescom stream here's the gameplay. I'm so hyped

https://www.twitch.tv/battlefield/v/83982838


----------



## Pav (Aug 30, 2016)

Anyone else tried out the beta yet? I got a code today for being a "Battlefield Insider" and...my god, it is glorious. This is an easy release day purchase for me. Unfortunately it has also reignited my desire to upgrade my PC.  I need more RAM and a new graphics card asap so I can crank this sucker up in DX12.


----------



## kevdes93 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not yet, hopefully I'll be playing tonight! So pumped.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 31, 2016)

Yup, played a couple matches yesterday. Felt like Battlefield with a WWI skin. So I don't think anyone will be disappointed. I'm more of a Halo guy so I don't see myself getting this game, but it felt and looked well polished.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 2, 2016)

D/l the beta and even though I have 500 or more hours into BF4, this version of the game just kills the rest for me, I REALLY like the game play here and the content, even the insane turret train is cool!

The tanks finally feel like tanks and like they have some level of superiority, in BF4 to have a guy run up and C4 the tank is insane.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Sep 2, 2016)

So I've played a few hours of it. The last BF game I played was 3. I like it. It's fun, but I don't think I'll end up buying it. Too many games coming out this year! The setting is fun, but it definitely stretches it's time-line a little bit. Of course, you want the game to be fun, so I understand why these tanks from 1918 aren't moving 2 miles an hour like they actually did  and were there really this many widespread automatic rifles back then? No. Still, it's enjoyable. Horses are so OP though it's epic hahaha


----------



## TGOD (Sep 3, 2016)

As a BF vet since 1942 back in 2002 - I'm having a blast with BF1 so far.

I've already put 20+ hours into the beta and reached rank 50. I think by now I've played around with everything the game has to offer aside from heavy tanks and the artillery truck.

The only complaint I have is that the map gets old REALLY fast after playing it for so long. I never really liked Silkroad from BF4, and that's essentially what Sinai is/how it's laid out.

I've never been a fan of DICE's designs in terms of huge, wide-open desert maps. I'm definitely more a fan of their urban/forest environments. Caspian Border was an awesome map, and Arica Harbor from BC2 is definitely more what I'm looking for when it comes to desert warfare.

(Also, as mainly a bolt-action rifle lover, it pains me to see C4 or "Dynamite" be removed from the Scout/Sniper/Recon class - I've gotten almost 1,000 C4 kills on ground armor in BF4, and I miss being able to do so in this game, where I end up having to avoid tanks because K bullets don't kill them fast enough)


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 4, 2016)

Seems like it will be fun, just not a huge fan of this map. Its fun at first but after a few games its a little boring.


----------



## Pav (Sep 4, 2016)

TGOD said:


> I've never been a fan of DICE's designs in terms of huge, wide-open desert maps. I'm definitely more a fan of their urban/forest environments. Caspian Border was an awesome map, and Arica Harbor from BC2 is definitely more what I'm looking for when it comes to desert warfare.



Same here, I prefer close-knit urban settings like Operation Metro. Wide-open settings always seem to devolve into hordes of snipers firing on anyone that isn't in an armored vehicle.

And I'm hoping they tweak the classes a little bit before launch. The scout/recon class feels like a real one-trick pony without any explosives since K bullets barely do anything. Even so, I'm ready to throw down $80 for the deluxe edition through Origin. The UI and Frostbite Engine as a whole has been polished beyond belief and the entire experience feels much smoother as a result. I can't wait to see what kind of weapon customization is available at launch.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 4, 2016)

Also $130 for premium, holy .... game prices are crazy.


----------



## Pav (Sep 6, 2016)

This game has already become a bad influence on me. I just dropped $500 on new PC hardware so I can be ready for this game by launch day.


----------



## Maybrick (Sep 7, 2016)

Played a game of the beta last night, was fun and really chaotic as you'd hope.


----------



## Pav (Oct 15, 2016)

Only three days left until BF1 unlocks for us early enlisters. My body and my shiny new PC build are so, so ready.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 18, 2016)

Downloading it now. Just need to get a new GFX card and monitor.


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 21, 2016)

Still can't get over "Objective BUTTAR!"


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 21, 2016)

currently downloading it, got it dirt cheap from here: https://www.g2a.com/r/bestdealsontheweb


----------



## Pav (Oct 21, 2016)

It's about time the game released for everyone. I haven't been able to try operations yet because matchmaking keeps placing me in an empty server all by my lonesome, but I hear operations is like rush on a massive scale.


----------



## Handbanana (Oct 21, 2016)

Amazon just delivered my copy. Have a 5 hour flight, then 2 whole days of BF1


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 21, 2016)

burned like 10 hours on this with the boys yesterday. It is awesome and life consuming


----------



## Pav (Oct 22, 2016)

I only have one real complaint so far: it's a major pain having to customize all of your class loadouts in the middle of a game since nothing is available in the main menu. Apparently it wasn't an oversight, DICE says they intentionally omitted it to start but will be adding it once everything is stable. In the meantime, I have yet to spend any war bonds on weapons since I feel like I don't have time to compare everything while the match in ongoing. Otherwise this game is spectacular, easily the best shooter I've played in years.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Oct 22, 2016)

Probably going to wait until it goes on sale, $120 is a little too much.


----------



## myrtorp (Oct 22, 2016)

120 is for the "Ultimate" edition or whatever its called, you can get it for half that if you can settle for the normal version  Still it's a ridiculous price
I want it but i know with my internet speed it will take like 3 days of constant downloading to get it.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Oct 22, 2016)

myrtorp said:


> 120 is for the "Ultimate" edition or whatever its called, you can get it for half that if you can settle for the normal version  Still it's a ridiculous price
> I want it but i know with my internet speed it will take like 3 days of constant downloading to get it.



When I didn't have premium for bf 4 online I swear it took like 10 minutes or more to get in a online match because every else had priority . Annoying


----------



## TGOD (Oct 23, 2016)

Pav said:


> I only have one real complaint so far: it's a major pain having to customize all of your class loadouts in the middle of a game since nothing is available in the main menu. Apparently it wasn't an oversight, DICE says they intentionally omitted it to start but will be adding it once everything is stable. In the meantime, I have yet to spend any war bonds on weapons since I feel like I don't have time to compare everything while the match in ongoing. Otherwise this game is spectacular, easily the best shooter I've played in years.



You can compare and look at complete information for most of the guns in the game at Symthic. 

Some guys at Symthic, who have been storing Battlefield weapon data since BF3, actually worked with DICE on weapon mechanics and balance for BF1.

They don't have info for every weapon in the game yet (I think they're missing shotguns) but most of them are there. There's detailed information and stats for each weapon, and they allow you to compare multiple weapons.

http://symthic.com/bf1-stats


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 26, 2016)

Game is great, but boy they really need to "unlock" hardcore mode. Really infuriating burning through a whole magazine to kill ONE guy.


----------



## Pav (Oct 26, 2016)

I agree, I can't wait for some kind of hardcore mode. Supposedly hardcore servers are coming very soon. Even moreso, I can't wait for them to add full joystick support so I can start piloting in true tryhard style.


----------



## Handbanana (Oct 26, 2016)

Eh, hardcore mode was cancer in 4. Too many bad players, wait for the CODKIDS to leave before they unlock it. But I think the setting/weapons would allow for a decent hardcore mode in 1.


----------



## Pav (Oct 27, 2016)

I think hardcore would be much better in BF1 since people don't have 1000 different explosives at their disposal. Grenades are more limited, magazines are much smaller and there's no equipment to auto-spot enemies.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Oct 30, 2016)

The hype for this game along with my endless watching of gameplay videos prompted me to buy an xbox one just to play the game and it absolutely lives up to the hype. By far the best fps I've ever played, the magnitude and attention to detail this game has is astounding


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 2, 2017)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> The hype for this game along with my endless watching of gameplay videos prompted me to buy an xbox one just to play the game and it absolutely lives up to the hype. By far the best fps I've ever played, the magnitude and attention to detail this game has is astounding



I just downloaded it and couldn't agree more. 


One of the best games I have ever played.


----------

